# Graco vs Titan



## Charles

We use both and I must say, Graco is by far a much better sprayer. More powerful, more reliable. I've noticed, if you are constantly spraying, its only a matter of time until the Titan gets messed up. Every Titan I have has given me trouble, trouble, and more trouble. The Graco's, none! The Titan tips don't last very lon either. Every 209 or 211 after a few uses shoots out way to much paint. If your looking for a sprayer that can handle hard work, get a Graco! Anyone have the same experience?


----------



## cole191919

I've used both. Liked both - the Graco more though. More consistent and reliable.

What models are you using?


----------



## bikerboy

Have both also. 

Graco: Ultimate 695, finishpro 395,

Speeflo (titan): Classic, electric and gas.

All three have been great machines. The Speeflo has the most use (about 20 years), if you maintain any of the three really well (strain paint, lube shafts, clean filters, don't store full of water) we found that they all treat you well.


----------



## Monroe

All the majors make good "commercial" sprayers. Titan (now owned by Wagner), Graco and Airlessco make equipment you can make a living with.

The problems most folks have is how the sprayers are marketed. An example is volume. Take two sprayers that are rated similarly in GPM (gallons per minute) and then compare their maximum tip size and maximum length of hose. If they are both rated around a half gallon a minute, wich one do you think will serve your needs best. Smaller max tip size or larger?

They all make more pressure than you'll ever need. It is the volume of fluid per stroke that makes the machine. If it moves more per stroke, it strokes less and can run slower. Slower equals less heat in the pump. Slower also means your seals/packings last longer.

Also read the fine print on your sprayers specs regarding their GPM. At least one of the big players is rating their flow without a restriction (tip).

Just a couple more data points for you guys to consider.


----------



## Bender

Good Point Monroe

I have put at least 1500 gallons through my 1095 since early 2005 and the packings are in great shape.


----------



## C. VASUDEVAN

:thumbsup:I have Graco ultra max 695 Hi-boy, the performance is really good. I was told once you press the gun around 50,000 air bubbles will come out from the gun. It is useful in vast areas, where only one color has to be sprayed. Other advantage is you can use two guns simultaneously and you can take to a height of 300 feet, only problem is company will give a 50 feet hose pipe rest you have to buy and add on to it. Another thing what I have done is to take care of the hose pipe I have masked it with a masking tape to ensure that it does not get spoiled faster and to give a longer life.

C. Vasudevan


----------



## tsunamicontract

Can I come paint in india with you? I think that would be so cool.


----------



## dbservicecenter

Charles said:


> We use both and I must say, Graco is by far a much better sprayer. More powerful, more reliable. I've noticed, if you are constantly spraying, its only a matter of time until the Titan gets messed up. Every Titan I have has given me trouble, trouble, and more trouble. The Graco's, none! The Titan tips don't last very lon either. Every 209 or 211 after a few uses shoots out way to much paint. If your looking for a sprayer that can handle hard work, get a Graco! Anyone have the same experience?


 
Actually, i would with titan or speedflo. I work at a service center and mostly the gracos come back more often. itdepends on how you take care of the machine too. if your running a speedflo 8900 2 100' lines with a 517 tip shooting 200 or 300 gallons a day dont expect it to last 1 year. but it will last longer than the Graco gh 200. plus speedflo parts are much cheaper. these are both hydraulic units. when you get to lectric units, the new 495 695 3900 etc suck. the boards go out alot and they run around 3 to 4 hundred dollars. as far as tips they are made out of the same carbide and last the same. if you have a question on any unit feel free to ask.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Hey dbservicenter--Graco 695 or Titan 740xi? Using it just to spray primer in before spraying orange peel with a big sprayking rig. All that will run through it is primer so just need something with a rough pump and some power and some serious durability.


----------



## Workaholic

drywallsprayer said:


> Hey dbservicenter--Graco 695 or Titan 740xi? Using it just to spray primer in before spraying orange peel with a big sprayking rig. All that will run through it is primer so just need something with a rough pump and some power and some serious durability.


695

As far as the original post goes i am a graco man , i run a couple 695's and they are true work horses. I ran a titan 640 for a bit a few years back and prefer the graco's.


----------



## CobraCDN

I run a Titan 640i and a Titan 550XC. Never had any problems with either. I must say though I love the 550xc like it better then the newer "i" machines. I's love to find another one. Titan tips do seem to wear faster.. and their Synergy Fine finishing tips are even worse for wearing then their standard tips. U can get a adpater housing though to run Graco tips. I have one but havn't used it yet lol.. but I will  

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## CobraCDN

OOhhhh loook Senior member whooo hooo! I get a seniors discount now? lol


----------



## paintpimp

drywallsprayer said:


> Hey dbservicenter--Graco 695 or Titan 740xi? Using it just to spray primer in before spraying orange peel with a big sprayking rig. All that will run through it is primer so just need something with a rough pump and some power and some serious durability.


 
A couple things to keep in mind. Are you the only one loading or unloading? Do you have to lift it up into a van? Go and lift both sprayers up. The 695 is heavy. The 740ix is lighter. My back chooses the 740ix.:yes: My pocket book chooses the 740ix as well.:thumbsup: Either sprayer will work great for you.


----------



## Bender

> the boards go out alot and they run around 3 to 4 hundred dollars.


I thought bad boards were only a problem in the late 90's?


----------



## Workaholic

I had the board go out on my older 695 in 2005. I think it is a 2003 model, cost 3 bills to repair it.


----------



## C. VASUDEVAN

:notworthy:You are most welcome to India. Any day an any time.

C. Vasudevan


----------



## YubaPaintPro

Bender said:


> Good Point Monroe
> 
> I have put at least 1500 gallons through my 1095 since early 2005 and the packings are in great shape.


I think your manufacturer of choice needs some credit here! :whistling2:


----------



## harmonpa

*Gr*

I think both can be a good option. Would check specific model recommendations with others here or a site like airlesspaintsprayers.org. Also for a general overview of the two companies including warranties and promotions this article could help.


----------



## Boco

I am Graco guy but have a speedflo and a titan 740. I wouldn't think about getting anything new with out the Graco Pro connect option. Heck, if you get them at a proshow they come with a free endurance pump. Motor is warrantied and a extra fluid section is like getting two for price of one. Then there is Graco 1595. Speeflo and Titan just doesn't have anything electric that competes. MarkV also is a killer pump.


----------



## Boco

Workaholic said:


> I had the board go out on my older 695 in 2005. I think it is a 2003 model, cost 3 bills to repair it.


 My 2003 graco 695 went until 2014 (4500 gal) until I had it repacked. Board went in 2015. 2016 its for sale. Hate to get rid of it but the fluid section is getting tired. I think I got my monies worth.


----------



## slinger58

Y'all do know this thread has a little age on it, don't ya?


----------



## Natethepainter

I am considering buying a Graco Pro x7, which I will use mostly for exterior residential jobs. Does anyone here have any experience with this model? Around where I live there are a lot of cookie-cutter type neighborhood homes being constructed, which I could save lots of time and labor on with a quality sprayer...


----------



## SemiproJohn

Natethepainter said:


> I am considering buying a Graco Pro x7, which I will use mostly for exterior residential jobs. Does anyone here have any experience with this model? Around where I live there are a lot of cookie-cutter type neighborhood homes being constructed, which I could save lots of time and labor on with a quality sprayer...


I would stay away from that model. For about the same amount of money, you can purchase a Graco 390 PC. 

The ProX 7 puts out a maximum of .34GPM, while the 390 does .47 GPM.
The Prox7 can accommodate a spray tip of up to .017, while the 390 can accommodate a spray tip up to .021.

Thus, the 390PC pumps more paint per minute, and gives you more flexibility with tip sizes. Also, the pump is very easy to replace when it eventually goes out.

Talk to a Sherwin Williams rep and see what price you can get. Mine came with a replacement pump and 3 tips, and a coupon for 3 more tips. All for under $700.

I wouldn't go smaller than the 390.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

I'm the opposite from the OP. I can't stand graco. Titan has been way better to me as far as pumps and tips. Graco tips always finger they never seem to break in. Titan pumps are less expensive and have better features IMHO.


----------

